# 2nd coating with angle head, after using flusher



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

I'm currently using a 3inch flusher to clean off after rolling in my tapes(think you lot call it glazing in the US and Canda) and then 2nd coating when it's dry with an angle box and a 3.5inch columbia angle head... 

Problems I'm having atm, I tape 2 houses a week (uk system of taping is a lot quicker than US and Canada as its slightly different) so my flusher rounds off very quick... I love using a flusher for cleaning off (glazing) but I literally have to buy a new flusher every year. 

I used to use a 3inch columbia angle head for cleaning off and for finishing my work on the 2nd coat, i found it pretty easy and the finish was Vgood... I stopped doing this when I made the mistake of buying a new 3.5inch columbia angle head instead of a 3inch angle head like i had previously as my 3inch broke. the 3.5inch is not very good for cleaning off after rolling as it's two wide and rips tapes easily as it's abit dry because of the lack of mud for the extra 0.5 inch, so instead of buying another angle I got my self a flusher for cleaning off (glazing) and then finishing with a corner box and 3.5 angle head. 

It works fine for about 12months then the corner rounds off on the flusher and I have to buy a new one... 

Anyway so the point of the big long post I've just written is... is it worth me getting a 2.5inch angle head or just keep buying a flusher and replacing it every time it rounds off.... 

The 2.5 angle heads seem like a good idea but never used a 2.5 and going back to a 3inch angle head for cleaning off might be a little frustrating for me after using a flusher for cleaning off as the flusher is so much easier 

Bit long winded sorry but would appreciate your advice and experience.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Flushers wear out for everyone. You can extend their lifespan by filing them flat. 

I also find that flushing with an anglehead rips tape, which is why a lot of people take off the "springs" . I've never dismantled mine though, I keep it in tact to finish tight angles around doors.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

Tonydif said:


> Flushers wear out for everyone. You can extend their lifespan by filing them flat.
> 
> I also find that flushing with an anglehead rips tape, which is why a lot of people take off the "springs" . I've never dismantled mine though, I keep it in tact to finish tight angles around doors.


----------



## Lewis uk taper (9 mo ago)

I've seen a few boys in work using CAN-AM direct flusher on an angle box, might give that a try and if it doesn't work just use it for flushing till it wears out like myy current one has


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Lewis uk taper said:


> .. is it worth me getting a 2.5inch angle head or just keep buying a flusher and replacing it every time it rounds off....


2.5 inch angle head all the way.Worth the money any day of the week.


----------

